# Moving to West coast Florida



## solomon1979 (Jul 4, 2013)

I am moving to Florida(around Sarasota) and I want to visit and join a lodge. I would like to visit PHA lodges also. I am a MM raised in a blue lodge. I am wondering which PHA  lodges are recognized by the UGLE that I can visit. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## perryel (Jul 4, 2013)

My understanding is that all symbolic lodges are Blue, be they Prince Hall or "Mainstream."  MWPHGL of FL is regular and derives its authority from the UGLE charter granted African Lodge #459.  There is no questions of recognition between PHA & UGLE; however, recognition between individual, state Grand Lodges is a different question entirely.

As a MM, you should be free to travel to a PHA lodge without concern.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## solomon1979 (Jul 4, 2013)

Excellent. I guess my next question would be is if the GL of Florida accepts PHA. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 8, 2013)

solomon1979 said:


> I guess my next question would be is if the GL of Florida accepts PHA.



Florida does not yet have PHA recognition.  They do not appear in the UGLE list - UGLE grants recognition based on local recognition.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Aug 22, 2013)

solomon1979 said:


> I am moving to Florida(around Sarasota) and I want to visit and join a lodge. I would like to visit PHA lodges also. I am a MM raised in a blue lodge. I am wondering which PHA  lodges are recognized by the UGLE that I can visit.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I am a MM in Florida, Blue Lodges are under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge Of Masons of Florida. We are not affiliated ( for unknown reasons) with any PHA lodges or Grand Lines of the same. 

If you are AF&AM or F&AM you will not be able to visit any of the PHA Lodges while here. 

My understanding is, there is no cross recognition for PHA Brothers per Grand Lodge of Florida. Whether we as Brothers agree or not.
I believe it was proposed by the Grand Lodge of Florida through talks but they were not a accepted by the PHA Grand Lodge Of Florida Officers. ???

If you need clarification  you can go to the Grand Lodge of Florida website @: glflamason.org, it has a list of all Blue Lodges. If it is not on the list it is considered clandestine and subjects the Brother ( if a Florida Mason) to suspension or expulsion  from the craft. 



"Thems the Rules"! 

Sorry Brother,

Yours, in His Service.


----------

